# use of native tree limbs in dart frog tanks



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

i found a couple of nice shaped oak and hackberry tree limbs that would like to add to a couple tanks that i am putting together as climbing and attach some bromeliads to it they will not be on the substrate they will be attached between the glass panels from end to end any info would be great thanks


----------



## basket (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use anything other than cork or Malaysia driftwood every thing else seems to rot very quickly. Also the process for disinfecting native wood can be fairly tedious.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

basket said:


> I wouldn't use anything other than cork or Malaysia driftwood every thing else seems to rot very quickly. Also the process for disinfecting native wood can be fairly tedious.


The reason the process for disinfecting wood is tedious is because there are a lot of ways suggested that generally don't do any good resulting in people recommending longer and longer time frames or more and more difficult methods... 

If the oak is in good condition it can withstand conditions in an enclosure for a number of years (about the same length of before cork begins to break down (also since cork comes from an oak). I don't have any experience with using hackberry but would guess that it isn't going to last the same length of time as the oak particularly if it kept moist all of the time.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I use logs from locust trees and boil them. Haven't seen any issues, and I read from a different thread that it is pretty rot resistant. I don't remember where, but I know I read that somewhere on here.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

is there something special about Malaysia driftwood? also any vendors sell this particular type or stores that anyone knows of where to buy?


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I picked up some cypress drift wood while on vacation in Florida and it really turned out nice. I soaked it in a 10% bleach solution, boiled it, and baked it at 200 degrees. I understand this all amounts to zilch at containing unwanted organisms but it made me feel better. Locust should be an excellent wood in that it was used for fence posts back when and some of them are decades old.
Brian


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have used quick a bit of oak in my tanks and have had no issues. If you are fixing a branch end to end across the vivarium and are looking for a way to attach them I recommend rare earth magnets. They are quite strong and can easily hold up a branch. Just drill a short hole in the end of the branch, put the magnet in and place the second magnet on the outside of the glass. Be careful and slide the magnets together because they will pull together quickly and possibly crack the glass. 

Depending on the size of the branch you may have to double these up or use a larger size.
Amazon.com: MAGCREDIBLE® Magnets - 1/2" x 1/16" Rare Earth Disc, Package of 24: Home Improvement


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gootswa said:


> I use logs from locust trees and boil them. Haven't seen any issues, and I read from a different thread that it is pretty rot resistant. I don't remember where, but I know I read that somewhere on here.


 
Was it here? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...k-walnut-locus-hardwoods-vivs.html#post614120


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

BR5 said:


> . I soaked it in a 10% bleach solution, boiled it, and baked it at 200 degrees.


 
I wish people wouldn't soak wood in bleach... have you considered that you are forming chlorinated organics? 

Ed


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I second Ed on the bleaching. Bleach does dissipate quite quickly when we use it on glass and plants which can be rinsed, but in porous wood bleach residue can last quite a while. 

Baking and boiling are the only methods I recommend. It at least gets rid of the larger critters and possible Bd spores, but it is not 100 percent effective method of removing all of the organisms.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I just store them dry for at least six months and possibly longer as it will affect most of the things that are heating affects. 

Ed


----------

